# 1st oil change on the new hatch



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

No that can't be so, the blend is still sold. I just got a Dealer Postcard yesterday for the national blend promotion, well the national oil change promotion. $39.95/$79.95, your choice!

Tire Deals, Oil Change Prices, Brake Prices, Auto Battery Prices[*EngineAccountType*]_[*EngineAccountID*]_[*CampaignID*]_[*AdgroupID*]_[*KeywordID*]


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Perhaps it's just my dealer that decided not to use the blend anymore. I didn't ask for clarification. I'll ask next time.


----------



## dhpnet (Mar 2, 2014)

How time flies. I remember when you were just thinking about getting it. LOL.


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

dhpnet said:


> How time flies. I remember when you were just thinking about getting it. LOL.


Check back next month when I get my second free oil change. lol


----------



## spacemule (Dec 7, 2014)

Had my oil changed today at my dealer. It was Dexos. I realize everyone has strong oil opinions, but in my lifetime of nearly a million miles I have *never* had an oil related failure by just using the manufacturer recommended oil. That's good enough for me.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Free oil change number 1 of 2. I made sure to request full synthetic, and the service advisor tells me they did away with the Dexos blend about 2 months ago.
> 
> Awesome.


Dang, you're already getting up there in miles aren't you? What mileage did you do your first one at?

Doing away with Dexos-1 would be excellent news because by the time it hits 2500-3000 when I plan on changing it, it'll be really cold outside and I'm lazy, and have 2 free oil changes...


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Perhaps it's just my dealer that decided not to use the blend anymore. I didn't ask for clarification. I'll ask next time.


Interesting the 2017 manual specifies Dexos Blend is reccomended, and Chevy lists Mobil One as the official Synthetic for G.M use.
-------------------------------------------------------------

Engine Oil (Gasoline) Engine oil meeting the dexos1™ specification of the proper SAE viscositygrade. ACDelco dexos1 Synthetic Blend is recommended. See EngineOil 0 270.Engine Oil (Diesel) Engine oil meeting the dexos2™ specification of the proper SAE viscositygrade. ACDelco dexos2 Synthetic Blend is recommended. See EngineOil 0 270.Engine Coolant 50/50 mixture of clean, drinkable water and use only DEX-COOL® Coolant


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Dang, you're already getting up there in miles aren't you? What mileage did you do your first one at?
> 
> Doing away with Dexos-1 would be excellent news because by the time it hits 2500-3000 when I plan on changing it, it'll be really cold outside and I'm lazy, and have 2 free oil changes...



6900 miles. OLM was at 7%. I had checked the oil just last week and it was surprisingly very clean.


----------



## Greggul8r (Apr 20, 2016)

it is sitting on my shelf in my parts department and we just put in a bulk tank because we use the 0w20 so often and the trucks take 8 qts of it per oil change

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Perhaps it's just my dealer that decided not to use the blend anymore. I didn't ask for clarification. I'll ask next time.


I'll guess it is a decision made by your dealership.
The dealer I hang out at (and buy my Chevy's from) stopped stocking Dezos 1 over a year ago in favor of Mobil one synthetic.

Since they maintain a inventory of the M1, required for the V-8 Camaro and Corvette, the Dexos was just one more part number to inventory and the price difference wasn't large enough to justify shelving the product.

Rob


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

UpstateNYBill said:


> 6900 miles. OLM was at 7%. I had checked the oil just last week and it was surprisingly very clean.


That may prove to be very good news for these things. That should mean that little combustion crud is getting past the rings & will have to be dealt with by the PCV system, which hopefully means less crud on the valves.


----------



## ds7630 (Apr 9, 2015)

UpstateNYBill said:


> Free oil change number 1 of 2. I made sure to request full synthetic, and the service advisor tells me they did away with the Dexos blend about 2 months ago.
> 
> Awesome.


Lying through their teeth. They want to see your new hatch in the shop later down the road. Don't go to the dealer just because it's a free oil change, buy amsoil sig series and do it yourself and be rest assured that your new hatch is getting the best oil out there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

It is my understanding that AC Delco has become a really good quality oil. This is from Terry Dyson of Dyson Analysis. He has told me that he is seeing really good results from customers using AC Delco oil and from the last few samples I have sent into him. So with this information I would not hesitate to use AC Delco oil at all. Also the price at the dealership seems to be resonable as well. 

FYI.

* Second Generation dexos1 New Specification 
*

​
*Description:*

When the dexos1 motor oil specification was first brought into market, it was made clear that GM would upgrade the specification when necessary. That time has come for ACDelco dexos1 5W30. The second generation specification upgrade is being rolled out over the next 2 weeks. The included spider chart demonstrates the areas where the ACDelco dexos1 5W30 oil characteristics are improved. The motor oil market is made up of many oils but dexos specifications are formulated for GM designed engines. GM dealers are encouraged to understand characteristics in the spider chart and explain to customers the benefits of the new dexos1 5W30 specification. In addition, the new upgraded specification is now a Full Synthetic Oil. 

*Second Generation dexos1 specification requirements:*

GM has developed four new engine tests for this updated specification

1. NEW General Motors Oxidation & Deposit Test (GMOD)
Verifies the Improved Oxidation and Deposit Control Characteristics 

2. NEW Stochastic Pre-ignition Test
Verifies the Added Protection for Turbocharged Engines and pre-ignition concerns 

3. NEW Turbocharger Deposit Test
Verifies the Added Protection for Turbocharged Engines. 
Minimizes deposit formation which ensures optimal performance during engine life.

4. NEW Aeration Test (Bubble Control)
Ensures that the air bubbles in the oil are dissipated quickly to improve oil performance. 



The Industry specification API ILSAC GF-6 will not be available for another two years and the current specification does not have engine tests for pre-ignition, turbocharger deposits, or aeration. The Second Generation dexos1 specification is the leading specification for passenger car gasoline fueled vehicles. This is a level of protection that the industry cannot match. Our customers vehicles have some of the most technologically advanced engines made and now have and Engine Oil Specification to keep them operating at optimal condition.

**Please see the attached spider chart comparing Second Generation dexos1 with the current industry specification ILSAC GF-5*

*Second Generation dexos1 5W30 Part Numbers*:


*Oil**Product**Package**Price**Equipment**Part**Dealer**Viscosity**Size**Options**Funding**Number**Price*5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticQuart88865635$3.02 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full Synthetic55 Gallon88865636$614.00 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full Synthetic55 GallonPlan D88865637$671.90 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 188865638$11.34 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 288865639$9.31 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 1Plan A88865640$11.57 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 2Plan A88865641$9.51 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 1Plan B88865642$11.81 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 2Plan B88865643$9.71 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 1Plan C88865644$12.04 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 2Plan C88865645$9.91 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 1Plan D88865646$12.52 5W30ACDelco dexos1® Full SyntheticBulkOption 2Plan D88865647$10.31 
 

*Rollout:*

Throughout the end of June and up until July 15th, CCA will be selling both previous and new specification as the supply chain of oil is populated with the new specification. Effective 7/15/2016 dealers will only receive the new specification and will start being billed the new part numbers listed in the bulletin. On 8/1/2016, the prices for Full Synthetic ACDelco dexos1 5W30 bulk oil will be increasing by approximately 4% or about 40 cents a gallon. Packaged ACDelco dexos1 5W30 is also coming and it will have a new part number and Full Synthetic labeling. As with bulk, the packaged pricing will be about 4% higher than the previous dexos1 specification.

*Bulk Tank:*

The new product formulation is backward compatible for 5W30 dexos1 applications. The target comingling rate of prior generation product to new is 10%. However, during the transition we also want to ensure that dealers don’t run out of oil as they near empty. 

*Packaged:*

New Part Numbers for Packaged Second Generation ACDelco dexos1 5W30 are also coming. The new part numbers will carry Full Synthetic labeling and licenses but will not have second generation mentioned on the label. As with bulk, the packaged pricing will be about 4% higher than the previous dexos1 specification.


*Product Mix is Not Changing*

CCA will continue to offer Conventional motor oils and certain Mobil branded products such as Mobil 1 and Mobil Delvac. 

*Future:*

ACDelco dexos1 0W20 is also being upgraded but is on a different time table. Expect a similar transition for this product later this year.

*Pricing:*

Full Synthetic Motor Oils cost more to make and CCA will be increasing its prices for the upgraded specification Full Synthetic ACDelco dexos1 5W30 on 8/1/2016.

*Summation:*

CCA understands that the oil change market is competitive and oil pricing is important. CCA feels that the upgraded dexos1 5W30 specification with a modest price increase is a good trade-off and it actually improves the value we provide to our customers. Thank you for your continued support it is greatly appreciated.

** Please note this is a rolling change. The oil distributors will be selling down current inventory and replacing it with the Second Generation 5W30 dexos1.*

*second generation dexos 1 versus ILSAC GF-5.png*


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Great information! The link just lead to a VSP sign in box


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

I agree. 

For the record, the oil "part number" used for my oil change was 88865638, which is a full synthetic oil.

Oil filter was 12640445


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

spacemule said:


> Had my oil changed today at my dealer. It was Dexos. I realize everyone has strong oil opinions, but in my lifetime of nearly a million miles I have *never* had an oil related failure by just using the manufacturer recommended oil. That's good enough for me.


Yes, your oil change listed it as "Dexos", but what was the part number used? My invoice listed it as Dexos oil, but it is a full synthetic.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

I gotta learn to stop hitting the 'z' in place of the 'x' Ya know, DEXOs.....not DEZOs.....fat fingeritis.

Whoops,
Rob


----------



## UpstateNYBill (Jan 14, 2012)

Just got my second free oil change the other day at about 14k. I'm doing approximately 1,000 miles per week now.


----------

